# Help with Yamaha YDS-11 dock station



## soxhouse (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a Yamaha RX-V365 receiver. I just purchased a Yamaha YDS-11 dock station to use with my 6th generation iPod (which is compatible with the dock station per Yamaha). My receiver is tied into the TV with component cables (long run and HDMI cables were becoming more expensive than the TV itself..). In any case, I tied the dock station in and get great sound but no picture. I am following the instructions but getting nowhere fast. I saw an earlier thread where the person had the same problem and they were told it was because HDMI cables will not carry an analog signal-which the iPod will output, and they were advised to run a separate RCA cable. Am I in the same boat, and if so which port on the receiver would be the one to use? Anyone run into this before? I love the idea of seeing my playlists, etc on the TV while I listen, and I will be eternally grateful to whoever can help me figure out a way to make it work.

Thanks in advance,

Dan


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I doubt this is the case, but I seem to remember there was a setting on the iPod to send the video out through the cable. My recollection is that this is NOT the standard, but, really, this is working on some seriously fuzzy memory.


----------



## soxhouse (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## The Sidler (Mar 1, 2010)

Dan I'm not sure if you were ever able to get this to work, but wanted to tell you that unfortunately I'm pretty sure Video capability is NOT possible with the Rx-v365 & Rx-v465 (my model). You have to step up to the 565 & beyond to get video/picture capability. Please let me know if you were able to get it to work.


----------



## soxhouse (Feb 7, 2010)

I returned the receiver and bought the 565...It works now, but the graphics suck bad and if you have a lot of playlists it takes forever to get from the top to the bottom...very disappointed with all but the sound


----------

